# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Itali

## Albmaster

Ju jap mireseardhjen gjithe shqiptareve ne itali !

Le te ndajme se bashku problemet e dites per tu clodhur  midis nesh dhe per te kaluar  caste te kendshme se bashku

Albmaster

----------


## stern

*Nje pershendetje per Shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Itali*

----------


## [Perla]

Albanesi, salve a tutti  :ngerdheshje:  Si eshte koha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

*Pershendetje per te gjithe Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Itali 




Pershendetje dhe per sauren,maryp,Daniel Maker ,Erlebnis,Eros,Perliten dhe shum te tjere qe nuk me kujtohen emrat 


Pershendetje dhe per hapsin e temes Albmaster* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

Miresevjen Linda....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## antonkra

i bashkangjitem edhe une pershendetjes

----------


## *suada*

Albmaster shume mire bere qe hape kete teme perseri!

Do ma thuash emrin e atij fshati ne Tirane Albmaster? Apo ta them une  :pa dhembe:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Miredita njerezia.Ca behet andej nga viset tuaja se ketej nga une eshte gati te nisi bora.

----------


## drague

> Miredita njerezia.Ca behet andej nga viset tuaja se ketej nga une eshte gati te nisi bora.


po ra dhe bore ne Ravena ne Berlin do bien gure o derman :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Derman lere mos e pyet se spo u besojme syve.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

> Albmaster shume mire bere qe hape kete teme perseri!
> 
> Do ma thuash emrin e atij fshati ne Tirane Albmaster? Apo ta them une



suada lol se mbaj mend  :perqeshje: p

----------


## Albmaster

Buongiorno lazzaroni  :perqeshje: 

eccovi Alessandra Amoroso-Senza Nuvole




per chi ha bisogno di prosseguire la giornata in modo speciale  :buzeqeshje: 

Saluti !

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

pershendetje ITALIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....tja kaloni sa me mire ket fundjave te ftofet

----------


## saura

Na merziti kjo bora ,na la ne shtepi .

----------


## toni007

> pershendetje ITALIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....tja kaloni sa me mire ket fundjave te ftofet


ka fillu bora me shumice ketej .......
 :ftohte:  :konfuz: 

nuk dilet jashte se ngrin nga te ftohtit!!!!!!


edhe un persh gjithe forumistat e italise

----------


## Albmaster

> Na merziti kjo bora ,na la ne shtepi .


Cosa ti lamenti a fare pò... bello il natale sotto la neve....consiglio a tutti di fare una passeggiata al Passo della Presolana (BG) dè hura  :perqeshje:  oppure Schilpario (BG) Valle Seriana.

----------


## saura

> Cosa ti lamenti a fare pò... bello il natale sotto la neve....consiglio a tutti di fare una passeggiata al Passo della Presolana (BG) dè hura  oppure Schilpario (BG) Valle Seriana.



Jam privat une çuno ,duhet me punu keto dite ,jo te rri brenda ....
sot duhet te zgjidhja nje pune patjeter nuk kishte asnje qe punonte ,mbasdite u hapen rruget ...aman e urrej boren neper rruge ...

----------


## IL__SANTO

Cdo ti me robo ne forum se te kishim harru fare.    :perqeshje: 

A ra shume bore andej nga ato viset e tua se ketej nga une na mbyti.

----------


## saura

> Cdo ti me robo ne forum se te kishim harru fare.   
> 
> A ra shume bore andej nga ato viset e tua se ketej nga une na mbyti.



E bejme me radhe ne ,nje here zhdukesh ti ,njehere zhdukem une ahahaha,
shyqyr qe te pash dhe une se na ka mor molli .
Ra mer dreqin ra ,dje vetem mbasdite kam dale nga shpija ,shume ftohte ,na u blloku dhe rruga me Ravenen ,jena shume te pikellum :P ahahaha

----------


## drague

buondi amici

pse vetem ke ne te bi bore.

-15° per momentin

----------

